# Ufficiale: Moutinho e James Rodriguez al Monaco



## admin (21 Maggio 2013)

Il* Monaco* continua a mettere a segno colpi di *mercato*: *dopo Falcao* (che verrà ufficializzato a breve http://www.milanworld.net/falcao-e-del-monaco-vt6714.html ) Il club del principato si è assicurato le prestazioni di *Moutinho e di James Rodriguez* per un totale di *70 milioni* di euro. Ai quali vanno aggiunti i 60 spesi per Falcao. Siamo al 21 Maggio ed il Monaco ha già investito *130 milioni di euro* sul mercato. Ed è solo l'antipasto.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Maggio 2013)

Beati loro.


----------



## The P (21 Maggio 2013)

che cifre ragazzi. Bah...


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (21 Maggio 2013)

hulk-falcao-james rodirguez con tevez e ocampos a subentrare :O


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Maggio 2013)

Senza Parole, ma cosa aspetta a vendere berlusca? sono stanca di vedere i super colpi delle altre società.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (21 Maggio 2013)

Voglio vedere col FPF


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Maggio 2013)

4-2-3-1 
W.P.
W.P W.P. W.P. W.P. 
W.P. Moutinho
Rodriguez Tevez Hulk
Falcao​
W.P. sta per Work in progress.


----------



## robs91 (21 Maggio 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Voglio vedere col FPF



non giocano le coppe quindi possono spendere quanto vogliono.Ma poi sto fair play per me è una farsa, ed è facilmente aggirabile.


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Maggio 2013)

Altri due grandi acquisti.Beati loro.


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (21 Maggio 2013)

Noi cosa aspettiamo a vendergli Boateng, Abate e Robinho?


----------



## sheva90 (21 Maggio 2013)

Il FPF solo noi lo conosciamo.


----------



## Butcher (21 Maggio 2013)

Ma non valgono neanche 30 in due.


----------



## Frikez (21 Maggio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> Senza Parole, ma cosa aspetta a vendere berlusca? sono stanca di vedere i super colpi delle altre società.



Vendere a chi? In Italia gli sceicchi non vengono ad investire, non sono mica scemi.


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Maggio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Vendere a chi? In Italia gli sceicchi non vengono ad investire, non sono mica scemi.


Ma non è possibile che nessuno voglia investire nel Milan, con tutto il rispetto per il city,monaco e psg che prima non erano nessuno. Ormai pure la Francia ha più campioni che di noi


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (21 Maggio 2013)

d'altronde hanno il 30° uomo più ricco del mondo come presidente,potrebbero arrivare a spendere anche 400 milioni senza problemi


----------



## Superdinho80 (21 Maggio 2013)

già sono più forti del psg secondo me

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Butcher ha scritto:


> Ma non valgono neanche 30 in due.



magari 70 sono troppi ma tranquillo che valgono valgono..


----------



## Jino (21 Maggio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;194086 ha scritto:


> Ma non è possibile che nessuno voglia investire nel Milan, con tutto il rispetto per il city,monaco e psg che prima non erano nessuno. Ormai pure la Francia ha più campioni che di noi



Nessuno vuole investire nel Milan perchè il club è in Italia, uno dei paesi economicamente e tassativamente messi peggio, ecco perchè. Non sono stupidi.


----------



## prebozzio (21 Maggio 2013)

Mi farebbe schifo un mercato così.


----------



## Dexter (21 Maggio 2013)

bei giocatori. non avrei preso tevez e neanche hulk,ma falcao moutinho e rodriguez sono acquisti intelligenti.


----------



## The Ripper (21 Maggio 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Voglio vedere col FPF



CHiiiiiiiiiiiiiii?????


Funziona solo per noi, è una scusa. Non l'hai capito?
E poi, tecnicamente, non se ne fregano nulla perché il FPF ti permette (sempre teoricamente) di disputare le coppe. se non hai i conti a posto non le disputi. ma il monaco non deve disputare nessuna coppa...quindi può spendere anche 500mln di euro senza dar conto a nessuno.

detto questo... James Rodriguez è qualcosa di fantastico.


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Maggio 2013)

*Come riporta di Marzio oggi dovrebbero firmare per il Monaco.*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Maggio 2013)

I due colombiani più forti e talentuosi hanno preso: Falcao e Rodriguez. Per il momento questi, con Moutinho, sono i tre colpi messi a segno ma dovranno comprare ancora un po' di giocatori prima di poter dire di avere un grande 11, beh, intanto hanno coperto l'out di sinistra con Rodriguez, il ruolo del centravanti con Falcao e un posto a centrocampo con Moutinho. Ci sarà da vedere se giocheranno col 4-3-3 o col 4-2-3-1 e in ogni caso avranno bisogno di un rinforzo a destra.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Maggio 2013)

wow questi stanno facendo una bella squadra...questi acquisti sono migliori dei primi acquisti del PSG 2011


----------



## pennyhill (23 Maggio 2013)

Arrivate le firme dei due giocatori, previsto per domani mattina l’annuncio ufficiale.

*Di Marzio*.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Maggio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> wow questi stanno facendo una bella squadra...questi acquisti sono migliori dei primi acquisti del PSG 2011


Esattamente, il Monaco sta spendendo molto meglio di quanto abbiano fatto nei primi tempi City o PSG.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (23 Maggio 2013)

moutinho a 20/30 mln non mi sembra sto grande colpaccio, comunque.


----------



## pennyhill (23 Maggio 2013)

City e PSG inizialmente si ritrovarono quasi a dover improvvisare, anche per questioni temporali. 
Il City fu acquistato a fine calciomercato, e il PSG, stava definendo tutto lo staff tecnico (Leonardo arrivò a metà luglio), mentre Rybolovlev è al Monaco da un anno e mezzo, e non aspettava altro che la promozione per scatenarsi, ma nel frattempo ha messo radici nel club.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Maggio 2013)

Ormai la Liguria 1 ha più campioni della Serie A. Tra un pò i diritti per la Serie A non li compra nessuno....


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Maggio 2013)

eggià ci sta superando pure il Campionato Francese...prima di Calciopoli era peggio pure della Serie B


----------



## Jino (24 Maggio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> I due colombiani più forti e talentuosi hanno preso: Falcao e Rodriguez. Per il momento questi, con Moutinho, sono i tre colpi messi a segno ma dovranno comprare ancora un po' di giocatori prima di poter dire di avere un grande 11, beh, intanto hanno coperto l'out di sinistra con Rodriguez, il ruolo del centravanti con Falcao e un posto a centrocampo con Moutinho. Ci sarà da vedere se giocheranno col 4-3-3 o col 4-2-3-1 e in ogni caso avranno bisogno di un rinforzo a destra.



Beh Ranieri di solito gioca solo con il 4-4-2


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Maggio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Beh Ranieri di solito gioca solo con il 4-4-2


Ma no, tengo conto che Ranieri verrà esonerato il prima possibile, non possono fare un mercato del genere e lasciare un Ranieri qualsiasi in panchina.


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Maggio 2013)

*UFFICIALE:James Rodriguez e Moutinho al Monaco.*


----------



## pennyhill (24 Maggio 2013)

COMUNICADO 
A Futebol Clube do Porto – Futebol, SAD, nos termos do artigo 248º nº1 do Código dos Valores 
Mobiliários, vem informar o mercado que chegou a um acordo com o Association Sportive de 
Monaco Football Club para a cedência, a título definitivo, dos direitos de inscrição desportiva 
dos jogadores profissionais de futebol James Rodriguez e João Moutinho. 
O valor global a receber por esta transferência é de 70.M€ (setenta milhões de euros), sendo: 
• 45M€ (quarenta e cinco milhões de euros) relativos à transferência do jogador James 
Rodriguez; 
• 25M€ (vinte e cinco milhões de euros) relativos à transferência do jogador João 
Moutinho.


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Maggio 2013)

Il presidente del Porto è probabilmente l'uomo che si masturba di più al Mondo.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Maggio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Il presidente del Porto è probabilmente l'uomo che si masturba di più al Mondo.



Contando lo scandalo degli arbitri, Pinto Da Costa doveva essere radiato dal calcio insieme al Porto. [MENTION=221]pennyhill[/MENTION] conferma?


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Maggio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Contando lo scandalo degli arbitri, Pinto Da Costa doveva essere radiato dal calcio insieme al Porto. [MENTION=221]pennyhill[/MENTION] conferma?



Ah si?Quindi è un mezzo furfante che non esita a vendere i suoi campioni a peso d'oro.Mi ricorda qualcuno....


----------



## robs91 (25 Maggio 2013)

Beati loro, due colpacci.

Ad ogni modo per il Porto,nonostante i tanti soldi incassati, sarà durissima sostituire questi due giocatori fondamentali,senza considerare che anche Fernando se ne vuole andare e Jackson pare abbia molto mercato, così come Mangalà.Vedremo se smantelleranno ancora di più la squadra.


----------



## Jaqen (25 Maggio 2013)

Non capirò mai perché Moutinho non ha avuto la carriera che si meriterebbe.
Incredibile, per me è un giocatore completo, intelligente... boh


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Maggio 2013)

Quando ufficializzeranno Falcao?


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (25 Maggio 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Non capirò mai perché Moutinho non ha avuto la carriera che si meriterebbe.
> Incredibile, per me è un giocatore completo, intelligente... boh



lo sporting ci impacchettava lui e miguel veloso a 15 milioni qualche anno fa


----------

